# Reducing aggression with Blue Dolphins?



## ted_cichlid (Aug 10, 2010)

I just got some young Blue Dolphins (C. moorii) and they're more aggressive with each other than I thought they'd be. I've got two 3inch males in a 75g community tank with other african cichlids, and five smaller juveniles in a seperate 20g tank. The dominant male in each tank is beating up the other guys. Any tips on reducing aggression? Should I be getting more females? Feeding them more?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Definately, you need more females. Or move the TV closer, and subscribe to the mega sports bundle. Or try a different brand of beer. Or get them all very fast red sportsca... you get the idea.

JK, I know nothing of Cichlids, but lots on male psychology...


----------

